# Bricks 'n Bikes



## mike j (Nov 21, 2016)

Saw this photo the other day at the masonry yard, on their wall of funny photo's of people leaving the yard overloaded. Thought it was pretty funny, don't know if it's been posted before.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 21, 2016)

I just love new threads.  We got "Babes and Bicycles".... now we have Bricks and Bicycles.
Here is a picture of a bike parked on bricks.......Me thinks the owner has "bricks" in their head.
What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah perfect theft deterrent. Hopefully the bike owner has a higher IQ  then the thieves.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 21, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I just love new threads.  We got "Babes and Bicycles".... now we have Bricks and Bicycles.
> Here is a picture of a bike parked on bricks.......Me thinks the owner has "bricks" in their head.
> What's wrong with this picture?View attachment 386181



Very clever!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2016)

This is the Wall.
Cyclone Coaster monthly ride
Photo by @37fleetwood



Thread here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/busy-day-at-the-wall.65031/


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cool thread!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cool brick backdrop close to me...


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 23, 2016)

Great thread idea. I've been taking pictures of my bikes this way for years.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 23, 2016)

I really like this thread! I think Mike started a Cabe regular here.,,,,,,and none too soon!


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 23, 2016)

A couple more


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 23, 2016)

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 23, 2016)

1950's french Urago which belonged to Hank Sima who was a professional 6 day racer in the chicago area in the late 1930's. Hank gets a half page mention in the book Six Days of Madness by Ted Harper.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 23, 2016)

1934 Aero


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 23, 2016)

Double Diamond Day


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2016)

Sure! B n B!


----------



## mike j (Nov 23, 2016)

Mo' brick...


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 23, 2016)

1894 Columbia


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 23, 2016)

looks like a lot of us like bricks and bikes...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 23, 2016)

..


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 24, 2016)

1898 Columbia Model 49 Factory Racer :


----------



## the tinker (Nov 24, 2016)

The "Old Ranger", hanging out on my brick basement wall........and that's where it will stay .


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Nov 24, 2016)

Painted bricks it is.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 24, 2016)

1911 Iver Johnson my new love.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 24, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I just love new threads.  We got "Babes and Bicycles".... now we have Bricks and Bicycles.
> Here is a picture of a bike parked on bricks.......Me thinks the owner has "bricks" in their head.
> What's wrong with this picture?View attachment 386181








Happy Thanksgiving tinker.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 24, 2016)

*"When the Schwinn hits the bricks"*


----------



## the tinker (Nov 24, 2016)

How about a shout out to all the women bricklayers.............Never seen a bricklayer with hands like that.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Nov 24, 2016)

Here's a few brick and bike shots that I had on the computer


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 25, 2016)

*In Iver We Truss*


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 25, 2016)

*"War of the World " on X-53.*


----------



## Social Suicide (Nov 25, 2016)

Cement, not bricks. Can we have a fence thread too?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 25, 2016)

*ANYTIME ... IS SCHWINN TIME!*

*

*


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DonChristie (Nov 26, 2016)

Yep! Us bike owners love bricks! Ha!


----------



## flightlinerflashback (Nov 26, 2016)

'57 Schwinn Spitfire


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> 1894 Columbia
> 
> View attachment 387067



Beautiful!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2016)

A shot of my Raleigh from earlier this year.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Nov 26, 2016)

Pretty impressive multi-tasking there tripple3


----------



## mike j (Nov 26, 2016)

1914 Peerless


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bricks and 55 Hawthorne Deluxe. Today was the maiden voyage for this freshly purchased and assembled ballooner. Enjoyed the Bendix 2 speed rear and the easy soft ride. More pics at the "Project Rides" section!


----------



## mike j (Nov 27, 2016)

That bike sure does do those bricks justice.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## COB (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2016)

Since Christmas is coming way too soon this year ... here is my Christmas rider with brick ...


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's my crusader


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 4, 2016)

Kalamazoo has the Brickyard bike show in August every year on the bricks at the Old Dog Tavern. Here's some pics from 2013.


----------



## None (Dec 4, 2016)

Just a few.


----------



## TicTocRob (Dec 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Dec 4, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2016)

Firestone Flying Ace


----------



## mike j (Dec 5, 2016)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2016)

Some OC bricks with my Christmas bike


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2016)

mike j said:


> Pretty impressive multi-tasking there tripple3



Thanks; I practice all the time....


----------



## then8j (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is one of my favorites........


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bricks lined up…


----------



## COB (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## None (Dec 14, 2016)

COB said:


> View attachment 396734



Dope!


----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Dec 15, 2016)

Columbia


----------



## COB (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (Jan 22, 2017)

This was my first TRICK I did on a bike , or was that BRICK ? O well ! Lol


----------



## mike j (Jan 22, 2017)

As long as there's a bike & an ...ick, we'll take it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 23, 2017)

Bricks match.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 23, 2017)

'41 Columbia tall frame roadster


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 23, 2017)

Dont know why tapatalks fliping it... is a good pic in portrait dang it!


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2017)

1940 Western Flyer heavy duty service rider


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 18, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> '41 Columbia tall frame roadsterView attachment 413879 View attachment 413880



nice bike ken I like it !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Feb 18, 2017)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

1940 Western Flyer heavy duty 







Pictures taken February 21, 2017 in Newport Beach California


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

My wall...


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 6, 2017)

Man, yor wall sure looks like my wall.lol.


----------



## Pookie42 (Mar 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## TicTocRob (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 6, 2017)

went for a nice evening klunker ride with my son and 37fleetwood


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 6, 2017)

hey, I can post this for my buddy, cell-phone update of a bike project


 

Alamo plaza is flagstone, but Alamo street and most of the near downtown streets are brick, though most, except Alamo street, are paved over.  
In some spots of flaking macadam around downtown, you can find the exposed brick.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Studio A


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 10, 2017)

modelcarjedi said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170410/ea8f34df772e2f6bf2498d17ccbc313d.jpg[IMG]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

40 DX and 52 Standard. ... art on bricks. ....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

1942 Elgin Tiki cruiser in an alley Newport Beach California


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 9, 2017)

yup.............nice bricks!  And gotta love the blue chains.john makes a nice set of tires.


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mrg (May 9, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 10, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mike j (May 12, 2017)

At the old mill.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> This is the Wall.
> Cyclone Coaster monthly ride
> Photo by @37fleetwood
> View attachment 386851
> Thread here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/busy-day-at-the-wall.65031/



Wow, Love the photo!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (May 14, 2017)

1894 Columbia #37 : Semi-Racer


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 14, 2017)

granite and bricks


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (May 15, 2017)

Velo de course, Inconnu (unknown).


----------



## mike j (May 21, 2017)

....


----------



## Maskadeo (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 21, 2017)

.


----------



## mike j (May 22, 2017)

....


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Pedal pushers (May 29, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 30, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 473910



Looks like a spot I'd like to visit sometime


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 30, 2017)

OK, here is a twist on the thread...a fake 1952 Columbia (2017 model) and a fake wall of bricks!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2017)

A friend pointed out to me the difference between blocks and bricks... Busted on a technicality


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 4, 2017)

tripple3 said:


>



the red chairs set this off - very nice photo


----------



## mike j (Jun 4, 2017)

....


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

1896


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice shot Scott, those two look ready to take off.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jun 11, 2017)

No bike here, but I did find the local brick factory. In operation from the 1870s to the 1940s


----------



## StoneWoods (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jun 11, 2017)

....


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2017)

More stone and tiles than bricks, but lovely too!


----------



## mike j (Jun 16, 2017)

I believe that technically, these terra cotta tiles are bricks, of a sort.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> 1896
> View attachment 477007



Really, really beautiful!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2017)

A couple of shots.....

 
Herringbone brickwork, East Hagbourne.


 
Flint and stone quoins, Wallingford.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Traditional brick and flint (and bottles if you look closely), Crowmarsh Gifford.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2017)

You know, CIOCC in Italian is phonetically "Cheech" and some say Mr. Pelozzi, who went by the same nickname, was smoking rope while he was brazing those frames.
Gotta wonder how much of that artistic Brit masonry was affected by (liquid) lunch at the pub.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 484541



Brilliant @Balloontyre!
I so wanted to do that but don't have the facility to do that with my phone.
Love it.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> You know, CIOCC in Italian is phonetically "Cheech" and some say Mr. Pelozzi, who went by the same nickname, was smoking rope while he was brazing those frames.
> Gotta wonder how much of that artistic Brit masonry was affected by (liquid) lunch at the pub.



There were at least 2 pubs within a 100 yards of that building, one still extant; but when that was built, cider or 'small' beer may well have been part of their wage.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Orange, Stone, Pebbledash and Oak


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 21, 2017)

'77 Grand Prix I spiffed up...


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 21, 2017)

Does a tall stack of bricks count? My daily rider a couple of days ago...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 21, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> Does a tall stack of bricks count? My daily rider a couple of days ago...
> 
> View attachment 485023



that counts as a yee-haw


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

17th century, Wallingford.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 22, 2017)

That's not a brick wall that's a color blindness test! I passed I guess? Where's the Orange?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 22, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> 17th century, Wallingford.
> 
> View attachment 485477



I've decided the photographer is also having liquid lunch - great stuff


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

tripple3 said:


>



really liking that wall as well...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> really liking that wall as well...



That is one cool wall!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I've decided the photographer is also having liquid lunch - great stuff



I wish, but that was at 6.15 am!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> That's not a brick wall that's a color blindness test! I passed I guess? Where's the Orange?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's having a day off.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 22, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I wish, but that was at 6.15 am!



yeah, when Stevo and I ride early in the morning we wait until at least 930 for an IPA


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 22, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> yeah, when Stevo and I ride early in the morning we wait until at least 930 for an IPA



Not on a school day @bulldog1935, not on a school day!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 22, 2017)

IPA! Thanks for that England thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2017)

1940 Western Flyer in front of the seldom closed door of the Balboa Saloon


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 23, 2017)

'48 Higgins Deluxe and a few bricks...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> '48 Higgins Deluxe and a few bricks...
> 
> View attachment 486168



Really really nice, love the bikes long, low stance!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Garden wall, Wallingford High Street.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2017)

1915 GWM Crown


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 25, 2017)

'68 with a few mods.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 25, 2017)

... 'My 64 coppertone Traveler ...


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yet more 17th. century brick and flint, Wallingford.....


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 27, 2017)

Ft. Chaffee main gate on my 1990 Panasonic DX2000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2017)

A few more entirely gratuitous shots from around Wallingford on Wednesdays early ride to work.....








The town was obviously blessed with some fine craftsmen back in the day.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 30, 2017)

Any obvious examples of repairs to walls or structures damaged or destroyed during WWII? I'm interested in seeing some of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Oxfordshire, especially Oxford itself, thankfully escaped any really heavy bombing during WWII.
This was supposedly because if Germany ever invaded it was where Messrs. Hitler and Goerring wished to reside!
 I grew up in Oxford itself and the park where I played the beautiful game (you may know it as 'soccer') was called 'the airfield'.
This was as a result of the Morris car plant being repurposed as an aircraft repair facility during the war.
 Both of my grandfathers worked there ( one as an engineer during WWII, the other after his war service in North Africa).
 Aircraft would be brought in, repaired and then flown back to their respective squadrons.
The area where I live, Wallingford, is home to several former wartime airbases, mainly home to reconnaissance squadrons, one of which is still in use as a Chinook helicopter training facility.
I'll try and get a photo of it, if I'm permitted, as I'm cycling past it on Sunday.
The former airfield near where I work is still in use as an aircraft ejector seat manufacturing plant.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 30, 2017)

Amazing story! My father trained to fight in ETO (European Theatre) and was set to deploy to England but his Division was diverted to the Pacific Theater. I've got some experience with the Chinook but it's basically exiting it safety while in flight! Practicing the vertical envelopment as we did on 6 June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 30, 2017)

I just got a new lighter rear wheel and it actually rides pretty well, my original steel hoop with RD tire was not doing it justice. The 84 year old platform is holding up well......


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 30, 2017)

84 years? Hardly broken in I say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 3, 2017)

my single speed, around town bike...


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 3, 2017)

After the 57th. annual Benson Veteran Cycle Rally  yesterday, several of us adjourned to the Coach and Horses pub on the Kinecroft in Wallingford. Where a late liquid lunch was thoroughly enjoyed!

 
Pictures of the rally will be posted soon......


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 8, 2017)

Found some bricks!!...1948 Schwinn New World...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2017)

1940 Henderson with 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2017)

Gettin' some head...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2017)

@mike j I had no idea you owned a Schwinn. Nice bike!


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't tell Fordmike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Another shot in Wallingford, 18/19th. century, old walled garden. Now a car park!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 15, 2017)

Just a mock up trial fitting parts and the "bricks" are actually my fire place, the Monark crank and chain ring fit well not sure if the Wald "universal" chain guard will work with the rear lockup of the CWC Wards Hawthorne frame?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Replica 'ordinary' and flint and stone.....


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Old farm outbuildings, brick and stone.....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Wall to Wall?


----------



## mike j (Jul 25, 2017)

....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (Jul 29, 2017)

Parts bike


----------



## COB (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 5, 2017)

flagstone and bike riders


----------



## mike j (Aug 7, 2017)

....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 7, 2017)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 656658



absolutely stunning


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Aug 7, 2017)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 656658



Thanks Bulldog, you are obviously a man of impeccable taste.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Old Walled Garden, South Moreton,
Just look at the height of the "cardoons" peeping over the wall.....

 
Outside the flint and stone church in the market square, Wallingford.....


----------



## COB (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2017)

The old mill in Blairstown, N.J.


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice photo!
What bicycle is that?


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 17, 2017)

'57 Raleigh 'Superbe' custom,
Wallingford car park.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Rochester fixie, Aston Upthorpe, Oxfordshire.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 19, 2017)

Bricks in the old Niles District...and a 2017 Columbia Superb 5...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2017)

Lovely homes on the boardwalk of the Balboa Peninsula


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 25, 2017)

schwinn 1



__ indiana dave
__ Aug 9, 2014


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 27, 2017)

Fly on the wall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 27, 2017)

Down town Laconia


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 27, 2017)

Kalamazoo Michigan. A scene from the Brickyard Vintage Bicycle Show. You can see the freight train rumbling by on the left, just over the fence. The bricks are an old street that is now part of the backyard at the Old Dog Brewery.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 27, 2017)

'49 Schwinn -  been a while since it's seen the day light












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

North Moreton, Oxfordshire.....


 
As you can see, they've gone for herringbone infill on the renovated sections.....


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 1, 2017)

Still hot and muggy out tonight but it feels good to go for a night ride...
small brick border...9:41 pm...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 2, 2017)

.


----------



## mike j (Sep 3, 2017)

....


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Vindec in the rain, backstreets and alleyways, Wallingford.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 4, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Vindec in the rain, backstreets and alleyways, Wallingford.....
> 
> View attachment 670786
> 
> View attachment 670787



Great perspective


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

1974 Suburban


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Wallingford town centre, waiting for the cash machine.....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Our His and Hers  Schwinn Phantoms .....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> 1974 Suburban
> 
> View attachment 671629



I have a brown 71 , great bike. ..


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 16, 2017)

Bricks and a bike...1952 Phantom...Fremont, CA.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## sarmis (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 18, 2017)

1972 Schwinn Suburban 10 Speed


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 23, 2017)

My fist balloon tire bike
5speed 1980 Schwinn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 27, 2017)

.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 28, 2017)

hey, you guys are working hard - good stuff...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2017)

Same spot, just a little different angle.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 8, 2017)

.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 19, 2017)

love my quadangle.


----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2017)

....


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 22, 2017)

Couple of brick walls from my ride this morning...




 



 

Great day for a ride...


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 27, 2017)

1964


----------



## Rollo (Oct 28, 2017)

... My custom Corvette coaster ...


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Gonna have to get a little medieval on ya! North Moreton, South Oxfordshire.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 29, 2017)

40’s Iver Johnson in cloudy So Cal








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 7, 2017)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Nov 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 705460



... Here are  some Bowden's in my local bike museum ...


----------



## Rollo (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Moulsford, south Oxfordshire, England. Ciclos Minaco 'especial'.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 12, 2017)

Didnt realize i have this photo to contribute.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 13, 2017)

Picked this up last saturday.... One owner ladies 24 inch schwinn ....naturally i took a pic by the Bricks....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Cadet a few Christmases ago....


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2017)

My backyard, Ciclos Minaco......


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 718465



Fantastic photo! Fantastic bicycle! Fantastic sculpture!
Who is it depicted, or is it just a great stylised representation @Balloontyre?


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Garden wall, South Moreton.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 4, 2017)

@dnc1 its a permanent metal sculpture at a museum,  it's named Late For A Date.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> @dnc1 its a permanent metal sculpture at a museum,  it's named Late For A Date.



Thanks @Balloontyre,, what's the museum called?


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Dec 6, 2017)

The old mill.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2017)

mike j said:


> The old mill.
> 
> View attachment 720092



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2017)

'Macleans' lightweight and Cotswold stone.....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Dec 20, 2017)

Old lime kiln, High falls,N.Y.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 727260



that's one stunning photo!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 25, 2017)

Main Street bricks !
This was my  first ballon bike, 80’s Schwinn









The whole road is brick!






Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 25, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 727260




Gasp !!!
Love this picture 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2017)

ballooney said:


> View attachment 730223



nice!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 29, 2017)

My 51 Bf Goodrich


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

Could not resist 
One house had red bricks and the neighbor had white (gray)









Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Jan 1, 2018)

Bikes, Bricks, Son, and New Years Day...a great combination!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 6, 2018)

I finally put the flex conduit on my bike. This brick wall (building) dates back to the early 1900s.

This is my 1936 Motorbike Cycleplane


----------



## ballooney (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jan 10, 2018)

Stopped for a little Zen, there are some bricks, too, if you look closely.


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 10, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This is the Wall.
> Cyclone Coaster monthly ride
> Photo by @37fleetwood
> View attachment 386851
> Thread here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/busy-day-at-the-wall.65031/




You rode an Elgin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 10, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> You rode an Elgin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Where’s this wall? Don’t remember it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 18, 2018)

No bricks around yet but the tank i needed for this arrived today...when i picked it up the original owner didnt know what happend to the original tank....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 11, 2018)

Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2018)

....


----------



## ballooney (Feb 19, 2018)

Thought our tires were a good match with a pile of bricks.  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Mar 29, 2018)

Downtown


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Brick, Flint, Bicycle.....


----------



## dnc1 (May 6, 2018)

Wallingford, Oxfordshire.....


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2018)

South Moreton, brick and flint.....


----------



## dnc1 (May 28, 2018)

Old estate wall, Shillingford, Oxfordshire......


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 4, 2018)

Redding's Local Breakfast Joint.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 818943
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Oooooo......I like that ladies Shelby


----------



## GTV (Jun 4, 2018)

Old picture before I swapped the tank and fork for the proper original paint ones that are on there now.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2018)

St. Helens churchyard wall, Berrick Salome, Cycles Morot......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Goldsmiths Lane, Wallingford, Oxfordshire,,,,,,


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 31, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Goldsmiths Lane, Wallingford, Oxfordshire,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 846062
> 
> View attachment 846063



great photos, but get to say mundane masonry for your neck of the woods.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anders1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Under construction...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Oldnut (Aug 5, 2018)

Bricks and bikes 34 Hawthorne motorbike and a 40s Columbia special deluxe


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 8, 2018)

Very nice lineup, great setting too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bug Eye


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> great photos, but get to say mundane masonry for your neck of the woods.



True, you just can't get the staff these days!


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 10, 2018)

Tell me about it, it’s not like the good old dsyd


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 12, 2018)

1979 S12-S LTD


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Aug 12, 2018)

Our new house in Tucson


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Cycles Morot and an old farmyard wall, North Moreton, Oxfordshire.....


----------



## Greg Kozak (Aug 21, 2018)

Picture of a picture that I've hung onto since taken in the 1980s when my girlfriend and I were bike messengers in Denver.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2018)

1940 RMS and 1953 Trojan


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Monday in North Moreton.....


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Painted brick in North Moreton.....


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2018)

St Peter's Street, Ciclos Minaco.....


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2018)

As close as I can find with "bricks"................................


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Since there seems to be a lot of Aerocycle discussion...  V/r Shawn


----------



## nick1985 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Bricks, Flint, more Bricks, bicycle.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Wallingford, England.
'Inconnu' under lamplight......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 7, 2018)

Newport Beach, CA


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 8, 2018)

Seen on CL this morning - nice enough pic to post...


----------



## SKPC (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 8, 2018)

1955 Corvette along side old railway depot (bike path is former railway).


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Sunday in South Moreton.....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2018)

Oct.7, '18 Newport Beach


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 22, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Monday in North Moreton.....
> 
> View attachment 859975



great photo set off by the leaves


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 22, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> 1955 Corvette along side old railway depot (bike path is former railway).
> 
> View attachment 880574



killer subject made for a great photo


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 918539



Great shot!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 14, 2018)

Cruising in Waxhaw!


----------



## Speed King (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 14, 2018)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 919194




Nice one Frankie!!  Joining us for the ride Sunday?

Eric


----------



## Speed King (Dec 14, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Nice one Frankie!!  Joining us for the ride Sunday?
> 
> Eric



I think so. About 80% sure


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 14, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Cruising in Waxhaw!
> 
> View attachment 918977



i had one of these back in 2000 and it was the most comfortable ride for my height.  felt like i was a bird in flight and no i was not high on anything other than life.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 16, 2018)

A real phantom bike!! Jk. These will go on a 39 dx.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 18, 2018)

Many of the stores along Main St. still have the docks when they used horse and flatbeds for deliveries here in Longmont.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Sunny South Moreton, Sunday.....


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 2, 2019)

There might be a brick in there somewhere.....


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 13, 2019)

hat tip @harpon


----------



## mike j (Mar 13, 2019)

"El Guapo" sporting a new coat of ATF & nail polish remover. It took almost two weeks to dry but seems to be a viable coating.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 13, 2019)

And it’s for sale locally delivery available to the Dudley Swap meet at the new location . $399 . This was not intended to be a sale post . Lol


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 14, 2019)

1987 Schwinn Circuit. 25" frame and all OG except for newer tires.

Probably made in the Greenville, MS plant - another "Last Gasp" Schwinn from America...

Spec sheet


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Mar 17, 2019)

More medieval bricks.....









Both buildings built in 1437!


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 18, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> More medieval bricks.....
> View attachment 966370
> 
> 
> ...








Hey! We saw your post and thought we would say, "Hi"! (standing in front of the ruins of a Roman Temple dating back before the time of Stonehenge).


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 18, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> View attachment 966618
> Hey! We saw your post and thought we would say, "Hi"! (standing in front of the ruins of a Roman Temple dating back before the time of Stonehenge).



Nice temple, but Rome (founded circa 753BC) older than Stonehenge (circa 3000BC)!!!!!  Even with my country bumpkins knowledge of mathematics I can understand which is earliest. Lol.
Anyway, enough joshing with you guys. That looks like a cool ride, wish I was enjoying Italy right now!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Nice temple, but Rome (founded circa 753BC) older than Stonehenge (circa 3000BC)!!!!!  Even with my country bumpkins knowledge of mathematics I can understand which is earliest. Lol.
> Anyway, enough joshing with you guys. That looks like a cool ride, wish I was enjoying Italy right now!





Yeah, and nothing remotely vintage about those bicycles either.
You guys are going to have to mash the pedals pretty hard to top the amazing bricks that dnc1 has been posting.
I’m not saying it can’t be done, but it starts with riding a Classic and Antique Bicycle Exclusively. 
Just kidding of course!
Great looking sites and rides.
Where I’m from, if a brick gets to be fifty years old, it gets pulverized and made into something else. Uggh!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Sadly @cyclingday, the same is now pretty true over here also.  In London, land is so valuable that if you get 20 years from a 'run of the mill' building, you're doing well!
And speaking of mills (please forgive the cheesy segué), here's one I met earlier.




Dandridge's Mill, East Hanney, Oxfordshire.  Originally built as a silk mill in 1820, now an 'air b&b'.
It also, reputedly, has a haunted bridge!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Mar 29, 2019)

...


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2019)

There's bricks in that there chimney.
An old boathouse on the River Thames.....


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 20, 2019)

well, the photos are a couple months old.

downtown Fort Worth, TX


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> well, the photos are a couple months old.
> 
> downtown Fort Worth, TX
> View attachment 983682
> ...



Man, those bars look massive, love it!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 20, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Man, those bars look massive, love it!





yes, those are some very wide bars, they measure out at just under 35" on the span.    I need to find another bike for them, as that Huffman is for sale with a more standard cruiser bar.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

A couple of old garden walls:
East Hagbourne.....




South Moreton.....


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Old garden wall in Preston Crowmarsh.....




Love the old filled in entrance.


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2019)

The other end of that old garden wall in Preston Crowmarsh.....




.....plus a little camera trickery!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 4, 2019)

Brick wall, great resting place to lean on







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2019)

1936 Clipper


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

Vindec.....


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2019)

'Inconnu' and a garden wall.....


----------



## skiptoofer22 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (May 8, 2019)

Old cottage, painted brick, Brightwell - cum - Sotwell.....


----------



## crazyhawk (May 8, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 14, 2019)




----------



## thebigorangecat (May 14, 2019)

I like bikes


----------



## dnc1 (May 15, 2019)

thebigorangecat said:


> View attachment 998325
> 
> 
> I like bikes




I likes your bike(s)!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2019)

Hammerhead


----------



## Brutuskend (May 31, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Double Diamond Day
> 
> View attachment 387010
> 
> ...



SO THAT explains why these bikes are so hard to find. You own them ALL!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speed King (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 14, 2019)

At the office...


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2019)

A rare pair in Windsor.....


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Oxford, England.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Reborn on the 4th. of July


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2019)

1936 Electric @The Wall




August 5, 2018 
CC 1st Sunday Ride


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hm. (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Unknown safety, riding alongside me on Sunday. Ewelme,  South Oxfordshire.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 31, 2019)

$25 Speedster I bought for the rear fender, as I flipped the trailer and dinged up the one on my Collegiate pretty bad. Discovered the 24" and 22" fenders are different. Will probably end up switching parts between this and my camel back Speedster, then either donating it, or keep it for guests. In any case, I had to take it for at least one ride, and here it is at the grocery


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 3, 2019)

Another trip to the same grocery - ‘32 Simmons Banner:


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2019)

39 mercury


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Aug 27, 2019)

my 80 and the 18 pack


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 31, 2019)

These are as close to bricks that I’be been able to find here.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 17, 2019)

.


----------



## Tibbster (Sep 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2019)

Trip with toddler to 19th century cemetery.

That’s normal, right?


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 24, 2019)

the bricks were up before i got there...


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Outside the garage.....




My '70s/'80s Romani pista bike.


----------



## hm. (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 26, 2019)

My Phantom next to a local pizzeria.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Tibbster (Oct 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 6, 2019)

Y’all tired of this bike yet? 
I’m not


----------



## Wanted33 (Oct 7, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Outside the garage.....
> View attachment 1068828
> 
> My '70s/'80s Romani pista bike.





That id one fine bike. Also, I love your pictures. Nice bike's in a beautiful Country. Here in the US if a building was erected in the 1800's we think that's old. In the UK that would be considered a new building.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Wanted33 said:


> That i.d. one fine bike. Also, I love your pictures. Nice bike's in a beautiful Country. Here in the US if a building was erected in the 1800's we think that's old. In the UK that would be considered a new building.



That may be true, but those bricks are 1970's, and we don't have mountains!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2019)

These bricks are from the late 1800's, what's left of an old Mill building. Along the Winnipesaukee River.
Hammerhead


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2019)

1918 Harley Davidson tribute bicycle. 1/2 HP, but a ton of torque. On the boardwalk, Atlantic city, N.J.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2019)

BUILD YOUR DREAM


----------



## Scout Evans (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## pedalpower17 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 17, 2019)

Niles, Ca.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 20, 2019)

‘72 Dunelt 
Hanging bike is a ladies Raleigh Sports.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 30, 2019)

Header Bike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 30, 2019)

Manton & Smith


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Cycle truck


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## 1motime (Dec 4, 2019)

Bricks?  As a background?  OK!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2019)

@1motime  is that chain doubling as a kick stand? @Miq needs this one on his list.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> @1motime  is that chain doubling as a kick stand? @Miq needs this one on his list.
> 
> View attachment 1106022



Yes  If you look closely one end is kickstand and the other is hitting spokes for motor sounds!   Doesn't look like this at the moment.  Now a pile of parts waiting to resurrected!   
Yes, It is on the list


----------



## Rollo (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## 1motime (Dec 5, 2019)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1106079



That is quite a mix!  Great photo.  Every kid had a bike


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Just noticed the erroneous bricks in the frontage of 'Flint House'!!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2019)

Colson "Flying Ace" & bricks


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 25, 2019)

Old St. Stephen's Church was built in 1881. Designated a local historic landmark and also listed on the National Register of Historic Places, Old St. Stephen's continues to be owned and maintained by the Historical Society. Visitors are able to enjoy the historic ambiance of the building on an appointment basis.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 6, 2020)

‘33 Schwinn B10E




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 6, 2020)

1) My daughter, husband and grand children on a Schwinn tandem.  2) (1936?) Simplex Sportsman with a Honda XR 80 cc engine and trans.  Death machine but everybody's favorite.  3) My (near death) friend's 1950 Whizzer with a rare 26 inch fork.  I had to buy it to see it run again.  Motorized rubber band Gatling gun can do drive-by shootings at Portland, IN. meets. These two guns will empty about 900 rubber bands in about a minute.  They don't hurt but people love to see them come at them.  As the rubber bands travel through the air, a photo will show that they move like smoke rings.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## RaleighRich (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## ssc (Jan 21, 2020)

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## SteveF (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Feb 16, 2020)

Red bricks and red bikes.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2020)

....


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2020)

The gasholder house in Concord NH 
Hammerhead


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 15, 2020)

New path in the back yard!!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2020)

..


----------



## 1motime (Mar 24, 2020)

Sort of fits in........  Triang


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2020)

..


----------



## Sandman (Mar 25, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1161413



That pic is frame worthy !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 28, 2020)

..


----------



## 1motime (Mar 28, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1162919



Nice Cruiser!  I have one in same color and just about the same condition.  Your tires are probably much better!  Buried way in the back of the shop.  
With all this free time maybe I should dig it out!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 29, 2020)

..


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 31, 2020)

....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 31, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 7, 2020)

..


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 15, 2020)

..


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 16, 2020)

..


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## rcole45 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey Ruben, you are for the scuba, no?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2020)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 4, 2020)

65 deluxe
77 miles on the speedometer!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2020)

..


----------



## dnc1 (May 17, 2020)

Aston Upthorpe......





.....Ciclos Minaco.


----------



## dnc1 (May 23, 2020)

Barn in North Moreton,  Oxfordshire.....




Rochester bicycle.


----------



## tech549 (May 23, 2020)

m-1


----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 25, 2020)




----------



## rcole45 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Rollo (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 2, 2020)

Ye old sugarmill


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 11, 2020)

Niles, CA...1942 Schwinn New World


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 19, 2020)

AWESOME pic @crazyhawk ^^^


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2020)

1955 Schwinn Flying Star...Niles, Ca.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 24, 2020)

640 Broadway, buffalo,NY as it sits today
........1940 champion heil bros buffalo hardware badged schwinn.......this hardware store badged schwinns for a while back in the day.....pretty cool.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 24, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> 640 Broadway, buffalo,NY as it sits today
> ........1940 champion heil bros buffalo hardware badged schwinn.......this hardware store badged schwinns for a while back in the day.....pretty cool.View attachment 1254549
> View attachment 1254563
> 
> ...



Great Schwinn.  The building looks like it is ready to get back to work


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 2, 2020)

Ace


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 11, 2020)

Quartz hill elementary school


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 11, 2020)

Cool thread! Here are some oldies...













Me in front of whats left of Eastman Kodak...


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ian (Oct 18, 2020)

It's pretty easy to find brick here in Walla Walla. Old town has many old buildings made of brick still standing and in use.
I took the Flightliner "partscycle" out today to find a couple examples.


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## ian (Oct 27, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1292045



I'm diggin' the blue highlights!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 28, 2020)

The forecast is for snow tomorrow, I picked up the blue Ross Barracuda  GT to ride when it does. I love the snow it will give me time to get a few bikes up to speed for next spring.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## ian (Nov 1, 2020)

Another brick building here in Walla Walla. McFeely Tavern and hotel. Too bad it's closed. It might be a good place to have a cool one.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 21, 2020)

The 80 mongoose kos kruiser on my favorite brick wall at the old elementary school.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2020)

1962 two speed, I need to visit my old school


----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2020)

A couple pics of bricks. The County Jail and Courthouse. It's a beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2020)

I really dig the white tires, I think I'm in the market.


----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I really dig the white tires, I think I'm in the market.



Kenda 26x2.125.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 21, 2021)

Bricks 'n Bikes 2021!  Schwinn Panther


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 23, 2021)

A factory smokestack that used to be over 100 feet tall. It has lost about 10 feet due to lightning strikes and deterioration. Downtown Laconia NH


----------



## Speed King (Jan 24, 2021)

View attachment 1344847


----------



## ian (Jan 30, 2021)

The Powerhouse theater here in Walla Walla.  I guess it was a PPL building in its
previous life.


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2021)

'51 Higgins on her maiden voyage. 
Downtown Walla Walla, WA.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2021)

My Contini Time Trial project enjoying the workshop wall in our new home.....


----------



## COB (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2021)

White 80 with bricks & stone


----------



## COB (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 24, 2021)

'61 Skyrider and '51 Higgins checking out some local made brick.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## COB (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1389594



Sharp bike!  Good photo!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2021)

Triang.


----------



## ian (Apr 11, 2021)

JC Higgins on the brick search.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2021)

A bridge over the Winterbrook.....


----------



## 1motime (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 30, 2021)

Bricks!


----------



## dasberger (May 1, 2021)

'38 Liberty on the Park Dr. bridge in ATL built in 1916 for a cost of $28k....








There's a huge dog park that starts under the bridge...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 3, 2021)




----------



## mrg (May 3, 2021)

41 DX at the wall!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 4, 2021)

Found these on today’s ride. Lotsa bricks!


----------



## saladshooter (May 4, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 4, 2021)

'35 Colson near the new library. There's a small garden themed reading nook on the other side of the wall.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 9, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (May 9, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1407752



Cool bike and photo.  Your lens make the bike look like it is twisted!


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2021)

Bricks-N-Glass block by Masons,


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 17, 2021)

27 rollfast at the old elementary school


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2021)

Parking lot downtown.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1431551



Nice shot!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father’s Day! Outside the round Planetarium building at my old college. The ‘56 Hornet is riding so sweet these days!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Speed King (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 1, 2021)

Bricks and more bricks…


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2021)

Fresh shot at theWall Long Beach;
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Special


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 5, 2021)

Livermore, Ca. yesterday...


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 6, 2021)

At 27 years old, my GT Pantera represents my newest bike. It's a great errand/street steed.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 18, 2021)

Friday July 9, 2021 in Torrance, Ca.


----------



## Late To The Party (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Ernbar (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Bricks, lichens, steel.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 5, 2021)

Brick wall and a bike


----------



## p51mustang55 (Aug 5, 2021)

1938 Christmas Special C model


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 5, 2021)

Bricks on the Redondo pier and the ‘56.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 6, 2021)

1961 Debbie


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 8, 2021)

This was a fundraiser for the local little league a few years back and now serves BBQ on weekends during the season.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 13, 2021)

Bike and bricks


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2021)

'Ciclos Minaco II' outside a Georgian era (de-consecrated) Chapel in Wallingford, Oxfordshire. 
Now converted into apartments.....


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2021)

Out snapping shots on the 98 Trek Classic Cruiser.


----------



## PLERR (Aug 19, 2021)

Just said goodbye to my Ross Super Deluxe today...


----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 20, 2021)

56 Rat Phantom


----------



## Sven (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## tanksalot (Aug 23, 2021)

1937 Elgin Robin.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 26, 2021)

1981 Schwinn


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 1, 2021)

Schwinn 70s Fair Lady


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2021)

This morning in Ewelme.
An amazing garden wall.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 2, 2021)

1969 Typhoon


----------



## bicibob (Sep 2, 2021)

Here's a few more:

I'm manufacturing compressed earth blocks at my own brickyard. 

My life is currently consumed by "bricks and bikes!"


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 2, 2021)

1981 Schwinn


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Someone has spent some money having this 200 year old plus wall rebuilt. 
Lovely to see some real quality workmanship...


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 4, 2021)

Bike life


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2021)

51 Red


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 7, 2021)

How about bikes and bottles!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 7, 2021)

Fat Franks balloon tires


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2021)

41 Henderson


----------



## Sven (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 12, 2021)

Running errands by Brompton




...


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2021)

Silver Shield at Chapman U


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 18, 2021)

Mid 40s


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 24, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Streamliner


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 25, 2021)

Bricks on bricks


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 25, 2021)

57 hornet , fall night ride  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Sep 28, 2021)

My 1940 Elgin in my backyard. Brickwork done by me!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2021)

The Belknap Mill


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2021)

38 Zep


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 29, 2021)

Found a lady friend


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 6, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Streamliner


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 9, 2021)

56 Phantom custom


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 9, 2021)

B & W Bricks n’ Bike.


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2021)

41 Excelsior & bricks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 30, 2021)

1978


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 1, 2021)

1896 The Butler; Butler Wheel Works, Chicago


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 1, 2021)

1895 Defiance by Monarch Cycle Mfr. Co.


----------



## Sven (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## barracuda (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 16, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> View attachment 1528378



😎badass! Dig those bars!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

The Plough (pub), Long Wittenham.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

Shelby Lindy:


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Shelby Lindy:
> 
> View attachment 1539579



Really nice bicycle. 
But what is the little sculpture to the left of it?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Really nice bicycle.
> But what is the little sculpture to the left of it?



Thank you!  It is a cast iron 19th century portal/porch railing piece from India.  As it appears to be female in form; it maybe a hybrid of Garuda but made into an angel for an English architectural commission.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you!  It is a cast iron 19th century portal/porch railing piece from India.  As it appears to be female in form it maybe a hybrid of Garuta but made into an angel for an English architectural commission.



I thought I'd seen something similar before.
We had a whole antique Indian cast iron porch/veranda (with some amazing wooden carved doors/surrounds for a house) bought over to the UK back in the 90's.
We used it for a garden summerhouse that I helped construct,  beautiful work.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2022)

'35 Colson on the waterfront.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 26, 2022)

61 streamliner


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bicycle, circa 1910.
Bricks, 1664.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 1, 2022)

City of Orange, CA.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2022)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser
Cyclone Coaster Ride, 02/06/2022
The WALL


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 10, 2022)

Golden yellow heavy duty shcwinn


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Cicli Vecchi and a late Georgian/early Victorian garden wall.....


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 24, 2022)

1960 Shcwinn Corvette rat rod 😇


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 24, 2022)

Just sold the Dyno today. Sad to see it go, but it went to a good home.
Pic is from a ride last week


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Earlier this week in Dorchester-on-Thames.
Post medieval cottage with beautifully restored herringbone pattern brick infill.....


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2022)

Very grand old estate gateway, with impenetrable gates, Culham,  Oxfordshire, England.....


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

cruising phantom Temecula rod run


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2022)

Perhaps this should have its own,  very 'niche' thread, "Brick kilns and Bikes", LOL.
The restored 1920's brick kiln in Childrey, which is in a private back garden,  but which we had a private visit to on our Saturday 30th. May V-CC ride. 
Incredible to see it up close.....




...it now serves as a storage shed for garden equipment, but would make a wonderful 'bike room'.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 7, 2022)

Balloon 55 spitfire 🔥 lake Elsinore


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 7, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (May 15, 2022)

Cruising 1961 streamliner custom


----------



## COB (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2022)

How about Tiles and Bikes? Snapped this pic while riding around town yesterday and noticed the original tile work at the entrance of an old plumbers shop.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Beautiful timber-framed cottage with herringbone brick infill.
Harwell, Oxfordshire, England.....


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Beautiful timber-framed cottage with herringbone brick infill.
> Harwell, Oxfordshire, England.....
> View attachment 1639782



WOW! What a pic...like calendar material...Kudos, Bro


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> WOW! What a pic...like calendar material...Kudos, Bro



Thanks!
I do actually make a calendar every year for a few friends.


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

41 Elgin


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2022)

1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn.
At the Wall, 1st Sunday, June 2022,
Long Beach, CA.🥰


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2022)

...'Cycles Morot' outside the entrance to the almshouses in the village of Lyford, Oxfordshire. 
Built by Oliver Ashcombe in 1611; there are 20 little almshouse dwellings in terraces around three sides of the courtyard. 
They are still almshouses today.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2022)

DX in the OC


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2022)

Quartz hill elementary school


----------



## Speed King (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2022)

39/40 Murry built Hiawatha


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 24, 2022)

The 'Morot' adjacent to Dorchester Abbey with the 16th century brickwork of the former Dorchester Grammar School in the background.....








...it's currently the Abbey museum, tearooms and gift shop.
The upstairs is also now a holiday apartment, available to rent.


----------



## Thee (Jul 28, 2022)

Didn’t get either on this ride 🍻 🦀 maybe next time 🙂


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2022)

41 Elgin on Lombard St


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 6, 2022)

East Hagbourne, Oxfordshire. 
Incredible village farmhouse and barn combination, with a wonderful garden.....





...painted brick, tile, stone and thatch.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Building in Wharf Lane, Shillingford, unknown French bicycle.....





Building in Dorchester,  same bicycle.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## COB (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 9, 2022)

1980 Hollywood


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Beautiful chequerboard pattern brickwork on this Georgian period house in Watlington,  Oxfordshire,  England and my 'Cycles Morot'.
Pictured on my ride today.....


----------



## Speed King (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2022)

Back Alley.






Old Towne Orange.
1939 Schwinn “ACE” model, BC117


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1739806



Bit of a 'fixer-upper', but it has potential!

Love it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 29, 2022)

1941 build in back burner/winter project


----------

